# Sundried Tomato, Banana Pepper, Colby-Jack Fatty w/ How To Pics



## GhostPirate (May 9, 2018)

This Smoked Fatty post features step-by-step pics, so it's good for a beginner or a pro. You'll see my improvised "rolling pin" as well as the finished product. I also smoked some thick cut pork chops and andoullie sausage. Everything came out perfectly. Captions are at top of the photos. I hope you enjoy the pics.

First, what you'll need: 










Sausage into a gallon zip bag for the perfect square shape and thickness:





Roll out:









Trim top of bag away:









Cover w/ wax paper:





Then a cutting board, and flip over:





Remove ziplock bag and, 'wha-la', ready to fill:





Fill one half, and leave a 1 inch border:









Roll:









Place on plastic wrap, roll it up tight, and tie ends:

















Yes an entire pound of bacon, and make weave on wax paper:













Remove fatty from plastic and roll inside bacon weave:









Repeat the plastic wrap tight roll up, to give shape













Everything on my Brinkman drum smoker. Pork chops under fatty for bacon basting! Minion method royal oak briquettes with Macadamia Tree wood (from my yard, I'm in South FL). 





Smoked at about 250F for about 4 hours. Clean white smoke, and this was at the start, so the smoke eased up. Added wood every hour. 





At about halfway done. You could take the sausages off now, but I sometimes like them WAY smoked and dried more:





Like this, and all else is done:









To an internal temp of 170F, so it's done for sure. 













So that's the Smoked Fatty with Sundried Tomatoes, Banana Peppers, Pepperoni, and Colby-Jack Cheese. It was delicious. Thank you so much for checking out my first post here! I love this forum.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 9, 2018)

Well your first post was a good one!
Everything looks delicious!
Very nicely done & and congrats on getting on the carousel!!
Al


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 9, 2018)

Excellent fattie! I like that crispy skin texture on sausage too.


----------



## GhostPirate (May 9, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Well your first post was a good one!
> Everything looks delicious!
> Very nicely done & and congrats on getting on the carousel!!
> Al


Thank you SmokinAl ! Keep Florida Smoking! :)


browneyesvictim said:


> Excellent fattie! I like that crispy skin texture on sausage too.


Thank you! Oh cool I thought I was the only crispy sausage lover.


----------



## shoebe (May 9, 2018)

Nice job


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 9, 2018)

GhostPirate said:


> Thank you! Oh cool I thought I was the only crispy sausage lover.


Ill bet that was especially good like that with andouille! Something akin to the likes of crisp pepperoni


----------



## GhostPirate (May 9, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Ill bet that was especially good like that with andouille! Something akin to the likes of crisp pepperoni


Exactly browneyesvictim, I started doing it after making it that way by accident when camping once.


----------



## airman (May 9, 2018)

I think you need a promotion from newbie. ALL of that looks beautiful. 
Well done sir. Well done.


----------



## Phil Chart (May 9, 2018)

Looks awesome well done


----------



## gmc2003 (May 9, 2018)

Awesome first post. It's gonna be tough for you to top it with your second. The fatty looks great nice combo and tutorial. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## GhostPirate (May 9, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Awesome first post. It's gonna be tough for you to top it with your second. The fatty looks great nice combo and tutorial.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Awesome Chris, thank you. I learned from all the pros around the forum.


----------



## Smoke23 (May 9, 2018)

Great smoke and great post!


----------



## paul nj shore (May 10, 2018)

Great job !   But there `s   NO WAY those sausages would have made it to the end of the cook !!!


----------



## normonster (May 10, 2018)

Nice work. Thank you for the share.

Agree with 

 paul nj shore
 though.....those sausages would have been appetizers on the spot!! haha!


----------



## disco (May 10, 2018)

Great fattie, great post, great qview. Other than that, nothing to see here. Big like!


----------



## crazymoon (May 11, 2018)

GP, Awesome post and awesome fatty ,chops and sausage ! LIKE


----------



## dcecil (May 11, 2018)

That looks amazing, nicely done


----------



## redheelerdog (May 11, 2018)

Damn GP, you rocked that! Thanks for sharing and keep up the good BBQ work.


----------



## nimrod (May 11, 2018)

Really nice job at the tutorial and great looking fattie.
Keep a eye out for the fall gathering in the events section. We'll be camping come Nov in Sebring. Just a short drive from the T-Coast.
Craig


----------



## GhostPirate (May 12, 2018)

nimrod said:


> Really nice job at the tutorial and great looking fattie.
> Keep a eye out for the fall gathering in the events section. We'll be camping come Nov in Sebring. Just a short drive from the T-Coast.
> Craig


Oh cool Craig, thank you so much. I'll watch for that and be sure to attend. I love to camp and November is a great time of year for it.


----------



## tropics (May 12, 2018)

GP My Belly hurts just thinking of the job I could do on that.Fantastic post Points
Richie


----------



## lemans (May 13, 2018)

You are an artist.. that fatty was a great creation.. perfect!! Great pictures.. two thumbs up!!!!


----------



## Rings Я Us (May 14, 2018)

Very nice..
Best smoker ever! :D
3 cheers for the ECB!

El Cheapo Brinkmann.
Welcome to the Forum by the way.


----------



## jted (May 18, 2018)

That may be your first post but that was certainly not your first weave.  *Great job*. Keep it up .JTed


----------



## Scott "Stu" Stewart (Sep 17, 2018)

That is really awesome.  I will be trying out my own "fatty" just as soon as possible.  I'm gonna have to think on this and try to come up with something original.


----------

